# Kong Zoom Groom



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

I tried the Zoom Groom by Kong out for the first time tonight and I was amazed. I have two short haired mixed breeds and have never had much success grooming them. Previously I used a shedding blade (like the ones used on horses), which at the time I thought worked great. However, after a quick 5 minute brush with the Zoom Groom I have never seen so much hair come off of my Boys! 

I am assuming it doesn't hurt them or damage their coat in anyway since it is just soft rubber. However, I am curious to know what groomers and other people think of the product. How does it work!?!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Yay! I'm so glad it worked well for your boys 
Soro and I really like ours too. I suppose the way it works is the rubber teeth pull at the loose hair, and the way the teeth are positioned on the brush makes it so that the hair doesn't just slide through fluidly. Imagine trying to run your hand through your hair while wearing a rubber glove 
I JUST gave Soro a full groom too! Though I was so thorough this time that by the time I used the first two brushes and got to the zoom groom... nothing came out!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

On my husky it doesn't do much at all. I think because her fur is too long and thick? It works *excellent* for my cats though. One cat is really soft and fluffy and it does ok on him, but it works super amazingly well on my cat that has slick fur and no real fluff.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

I love it on short coated dogs. its great for the bath also, on any coat length, helps to really massage soap around


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

My only problem with it is that Buffy likes it so much that she rolls over and wants me to brush her belly. I have to physically brace her with my arm and legs to keep her on her feet and brush her back.


----------



## IWlover (Sep 4, 2009)

I need to find all my old horse stuff and see what I can use on the dogs. I know I have a shedding blade and a zoom-groom type of rubber brush.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

I love it for short haired dogs, it doesn't really do anything for the long coated ones though. I've found that I get the best results on single-coated dogs, such as pits, boxers, etc. I also like that you can't really over brush with it, since it's soft rubber there is no chance of hurting the skin.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

I like it for Kit, whose coat is similar to a lab's, but softer and without the waterproof quality. I get the most hair if I brush a couple of hours after a bath, once she's dry.


----------



## amber9 (Feb 20, 2012)

I bought one of these a few months ago. I love this thing but it only works on 2 of the 4 dogs in my household. It doesn't do much for my beagle's coat. It does wonders for my dad's lab/mix of maybe a German Shepard. He has long hair kinda like a German Shepard and it's coarse. It also does wonderful things for his rat terrier, Lucky. It does nothing for his jack russel terrier, Sad Eyes. I cannot figure out why it works for Lucky and not Sad Eyes when they have similar coats. 

Nevertheless, I still love it and for $8, you can't beat the price!


----------



## ArlosMom (Jan 4, 2012)

We have the zoom groom and it takes an incredible amount of hair off our short haired doxie mix! I love it  I had no idea that much hair would be coming off of him!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Feb 22, 2012)

As a groomer, I love using it on shedding breeds, though I'm mostly using it during the bath process, using the rubber brush to really scrub the dogs, create a good lather, massage their skin, and grab all that loose hair. I don't use it as much on a dry dog, since a high velocity dryer is taking a lot of that hair out.


----------

